# Library Spotlight - Fluffy Audio Solo Woodwinds



## Cory Pelizzari (May 27, 2019)

Get it here: https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/solo-woodwinds-bundle/


----------



## pipedr (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for your review, Cory. You explain things so well and really show what the library is about.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 2, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/solo-woodwinds-bundle/




gonna show venice modern strings next? =)


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Aug 2, 2019)

constaneum said:


> gonna show venice modern strings next? =)


Oh yeah. I got a copy before they were finished tweaking it and I haven't heard back from them about the finished version. Might have to remind them.


----------



## MOMA (Sep 2, 2019)

l must say, your videos are the best around. Calm, clear and honest. Top notch!

Thank you

MOMA


----------

